# Is there any MAC training in the UK???



## Gemma Shields (Oct 18, 2008)

Hia every one... i am new so not sure if i am asking this in the right place.

I have searched and searched the site, but cant find any info.

Do MAC do any training courses in the UK??

Thanks xx


----------



## ilovegreen (Oct 18, 2008)

They used to do an annual one in the pro store in London but I don't think they do them anymore. If your a member of the pro programme they do courses, you can find out more info on MAC Pro.
The store in Chelsea, London do make up lessons, individually, and it's £50 which is redeemable against purchases.


----------



## Gemma Shields (Oct 18, 2008)

Thanks, i am already a MAC pro. (only just tho') Is the pro programme something different??

I have just done a standard make-up course with a local beauty school, but want to take it to the next level really.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Oct 18, 2008)

Moving to Industry Discussion.


----------

